# Baby African Pygmy Hedgehogs



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Two and a half weeks old, Theo x Breeze. Litter of 4, 3 boys, 1 girl.

Tango.

















Amy.

















Jason.

















Grant.


----------

